# Irritable Bowel Syndrome with Predominant Diarrhea Research Study - New York



## queensIBS (Dec 31, 2012)

IMA Clinical Research is conducting a research study for participants ages 18 - 80 years old with diarrhea predominant irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) and abdominal pain. There is approximately 13 office visits over one year. Qualified participants will receive free medication, study-related testing, lab work, and physical exams by our board certified gastroenterologist at no charge. Compensation will also be available for your time and participation for each completed visit. If you think you have IBS, interested in this study, and would like to learn more, please contact us at 1-866-879-2507, ext. 711 or http://www.imaresearch.com/. We appreciate your time and your interest.

IMA Research

80-02 Kew Gardens Road

Kew Gardens, NY 11415

Tel: 1-866-879-2507, ext. 711

Fax: 1-866-600-5303

Email: [email protected]


----------

